# dutchess sealcoating winter thread



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

thought this year I start a winter thread, working on plows, salters and storm pictures/videos. I got a go pro last year for Christmas and have yet to use it. so to start off I bought some new night saber 2 lights for my fisher xblade, had a hid kit laying around that has the same bulbs as the low beams so ima throw those in these lights as well. I started wiring them up today will probably finish tomorrow. just ordered a new spinner motor for my salt dogg and a new pump for our spare plow. 
hope you all enjoy!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got the lights all done. when I tested the wires I used our ford, today I went to try the lights out with the gmc and stuff was messed up, low beam wire was reading ground hi beam was reading hot ground was reading hot, so I put the ford back up to it and everything worked perfect. so now I know something wrong with the gmc  anyway I put the new zxe bulbs in for the high beams, suppose to be hid quality but no were near it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

my pump kit and spinner motor came in today


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got my led spot light on my salter. also took our spare plow pump assembly apart, found a bunch of crap in the reservoir tank, cleaned everything out, put the new pump on, gonna clean the lines and cylinders out one day, if it don't work right then next thing is new cartridges and coils, and then if it still don't work right I give up! it will go right to the dealer and let them mess with it.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

very nice set ups, this is ddlandscaping from lawnsite, if you still have sealing to do the weather looks great for sometime, leaves for me are taking a back for awhile


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

FISHERBOY;1852098 said:


> very nice set ups, this is ddlandscaping from lawnsite, if you still have sealing to do the weather looks great for sometime, leaves for me are taking a back for awhile


thank you sir. yea this weather has been crap, we been trying to finish this condo, that they wait till last minute to say ok even tho we gave them the bid back in april  if the weather is gonna be nice like its suppose to be next week, we could hopefully be done for good by the end of next week Thumbs Up


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got the plows moved around today to get to my spare plow that ive been working on. got the pump assembly back on, wired up, got the fluid out of the lines and cylinders and maybe sometimes next week will throw some fluid in hook it up to a truck and see what happens.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

well got the big salter out and the 2 saltdoggs down from the rack...took my spinner motor off and replaced it with the new 1...had to cut the wire harness and add connectors to make it the way the old 1 was. also realized the shaft is longer on the new motor and has 2 holes so had to bolt it to the top 1.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got the spare plow working better then before, so im gonna take that pump system and put it on the plow for the gmc. also got my salter on and back up alarm. the new spot light is a lot brighter now Thumbs Up 
hoping I don't need to use the salter at all this season...yea right. but they are calling for some rain and snow mix tonight I guess possible dusting, we'll see


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

heres the little snow we got lastnight/morning...1st of the year and hopefully maybe the last


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Why would you want that to be the last snow fall of the year?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

dieselboy01;1869072 said:


> Why would you want that to be the last snow fall of the year?


If we get mostly seasonal contracts payup
but if we get more per push then let it snow payup


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Did you get the 3 sites from the landscape company


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;1869366 said:


> Did you get the 3 sites from the landscape company


Not yet, been waiting for the whole insurance thing. But we could get 3 different sites by the push on our own and a possible bowling alley for seasonal. I would prefer getting stuff on our own and not changing the insurance, but it would mostly be per push sites but no one knows how the winter would go. If we sub from them and get these other sites we would most likely need another truck and driver, maybe just for the bigger storms.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Agree your own are better but take the money any way you can 
Good luck


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;1869376 said:


> Agree your own are better but take the money any way you can
> Good luck


Thank you sir, I will let you know what happens. What sucks right now is those 3 sub sites would of started this month and we would of been making money, but no one finalized yet.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

bought a car port to put in the shop and put the 500gal tank full of sealer inside it so we can put a heater in there and store it for the winter...then I realized it can be my paint booth in the summer!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got a little bit done today, spent most of the day trying to start our forklift, she starts great in the summer but once it gets cold forget it. but we put the other seal tank away, my mowers away and some other odds and ends. put the plow on the ford to make sure it all works, added a little fluid, replaced a couple marker light bulbs and its good to go just need a new cutting edge. got to go through the 4yd salter, grease the truck, change the fuel filters, clean the sealer off of it, clean the inside, put the salter on and the ford will be all set.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

more progress done today, salters on the ford, made sure it runs fixed some wires, tomorrow im wiring up some led marker lights, grease it put the chains on and its good to go.
shot a quick pic of it on the chain hoist..would of got a better pic but didn't want to get yelled at by the old man lol


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

dodgegmc1213;1853059 said:


> got the plows moved around today to get to my spare plow that ive been working on. got the pump assembly back on, wired up, got the fluid out of the lines and cylinders and maybe sometimes next week will throw some fluid in hook it up to a truck and see what happens.


Where did you get that fine forklift my friend ?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mike Nelson;1875048 said:


> Where did you get that fine forklift my friend ?


You mean old Betsy? Hmm I forgot where we got it, or even the ford, the salter to :laughing:


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got the new leds wired in. gonna order new led back up lights for this truck as well as for the gmc or if we get a new truck. found out the headlight harness on the plow for the gmc is bad so now have to fix that. see what i can get done tomorrow then we are leaving for Florida on Saturday for thanksgiving


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Your back up light looks like mine. Get it from BackupBuddy? Also, why did you only go with a 1.5 yarder on your flatbed?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1875970 said:


> Your back up light looks like mine. Get it from BackupBuddy? Also, why did you only go with a 1.5 yarder on your flatbed?


I got it from superbrightleds.com, found another site that has the same ones for $20 cheaper.
I still had a pick up bed when I bought the salter, couldnt afford a new one so was looking on craigslist, found this. Replaced the auger with a stainless one 2 years ago do to it being bent, idk how he bent it. And replaced the vibrator last year. For $1000 it was a good deal. The bearing was like new and everything worked


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sure I probably paid too much for mine. They were 179.00, but the cables are nice and thick and they have an inline switch so I can turn them on to use as a worklight or leave them on when I'm salting so I can see my spread pattern, and they also plug directly into my trailer hitch lights.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1876014 said:


> I'm sure I probably paid too much for mine. They were 179.00, but the cables are nice and thick and they have an inline switch so I can turn them on to use as a worklight or leave them on when I'm salting so I can see my spread pattern, and they also plug directly into my trailer hitch lights.


Wow thats pricey, but it beats the hassle of wiring them to a switch yourself. Mine was $50, 5.5 inch 2025 lumens, the other ones I found is $30, 4.5 inch 2000 lumens, same build light same brackets. Its alot brighter then the little square ones I got on the flatbed


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mike Nelson;1875048 said:


> Where did you get that fine forklift my friend ?


Hey mike buffalo could sure use all those 544s and 744s you had lol heck some of them could be up there


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

the ford is pretty much all set, got the spinner/chute on today as well as a beacon light I had laying around, also put the fuel transfer tank on, greased the front end and driveshaft. gonna wait till black Friday to order some back up lights and possible some strobes. once we get back from our vacation/ thanksgiving we will be paying more attention on getting everything else done and ready...till then happy thanksgiving!! :waving:


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

well cut our vacation short before it even started. Got to our location in florida around 7 last night just to turn around this morning and head back to ny. Figures we leave for vacation and mother nature decides to show her ugly face this week


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

They are calling for 4-8" in my neck of the woods!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

fireboy5722;1879881 said:


> They are calling for 4-8" in my neck of the woods!


Yea 8-12 here maybe more idk


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Trying to rush back home, in north Carolina now probably an hr or 2 then will be in virgina, probably drive through the night


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

That sucks. This is the worse part of this job....never knowing.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bossman 92;1879951 said:


> That sucks. This is the worse part of this job....never knowing.


Yea ik specially since they didnt say anything about a storm till yesterday and today was a record breaking temperature back home of 70+ degrees...freaking insane


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

This also shows I need to push my father into getting stuff ready earlier


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here we go...


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

here are a few pics from the other day and today...did some clean up with the skid today, nice little machine. parked the 2 trucks in the shop for the weekend and now I have to figure out how im going to fix my plow


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

..........


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

calling for a little weather tonight, salt event if anything..built some sides on my flatbed to hold pails and shovels, im on sidewalk duty if we go out tonight. yay me


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

finally got the new back up lights on the ford and gmc as well as the back up alarm on the gmc


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What brand poly fenders and fender brackets do you have. I just ordered buyers bolt on fender brackets and Minimizer fenders


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

how did you make out fixing your plow?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

MatthewG;1896103 said:


> What brand poly fenders and fender brackets do you have. I just ordered buyers bolt on fender brackets and Minimizer fenders


they are buyers, it came all together we got it from our local plow dealer so I dont know what part number they are or anything



fireboy5722;1896106 said:


> how did you make out fixing your plow?


I didnt yet, still need to take the stainless off and take it to my welding guy who built the rear bumber on my flatbed and see what he can do, if nothing I dont know how im going to fix it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

if only we had more per push sites my plow would be great for those sites :laughing:
took it to another welding guy who was working on our snow blower, and he said what I thought he would say, a pain in the rear to fix, need to take the trip edge completely off to fix correctly. but he had a good idea of that bottom piece that's broken and taking it off and bolting the bottom of the stainless to the plow, just might work.

finally got my 1st video with the gopro, nothing big just salting the 2 trailer parks we got, its a little dark. also a pic of me following my father in the ford heading out lastnight.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

good way to empty the 4 yarder lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

found an old video from a few years back, I believe this was the first winter I had with my license and the first site I took care of myself. we had 2 train stations, the small 1 in this video I did while my father did a bigger 1 with a loader and pusher, if we got a lot of snow he would drive the loader over here and push the piles back for me (what he's doing in the video)


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

well worked on my plow today trying to bolt the stainless straight to the plow, broke 3 drill bits doing it, need to buy another bit in the morning to finish. will get pics tomorrow. this way should definitely be better then the way fisher has it. also finally getting work done to the gmc after all these years. took it to our mechanic yesterday so he can look over the front and glad he did, said we was lucky because the ball joints are bout ready to pop out. been 4 years and 80k miles since we did them so not bad. so we got him replacing them, new pitman arm, new front shocks and new tires and we'll see if he finds anything else wrong. almost 200k miles on the truck and shes a tank. hopefully we can keep her a little longer


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

finally got my plow back together, came out good I think. also picked up our gmc, rides and steers a lot better now.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got a storm coming tomorrow so we got new cutting edges on the 9 and 8 footers. also a little better video of my strobes during the day. plan on getting more pics and vids during the event.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

finally used the gopro for plowing.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey do mind answering a few question about seal coating?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chineau;1946403 said:


> Hey do mind answering a few question about seal coating?


Sure......


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

*2015/2016 season*

just about ready for the season, still some odds and ends to do. got rid of all our cheap crappy shovels and upgraded to the dominators and couple of the pusher snow plows. put the 2 yarder on the ford this year since the 4 yarder needs to be rebuilt. as most of you know my dad upgraded to a 2014 ram 2500 with the 6.4 hemi, put a new fisher xv2 on it and plan on putting a liquid tank in it. gonna try brine this year mixed with ice bite for a pretreat and hope we don't have to use as much salt if any. put new firestone winterforce on my dodge. changed my base angle on the xblade and got a great deal on it, now im just trying to figure out some wings for it, local fabricator who did my flatbed wanted $1000 to make wings, so trying to look for a cheaper way. cant wait for the snow to fly!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

tank set up


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the homemade liquid set up I am thinking of making one myself with a IBC tote.
No point in buying a very expensive liquid set up when you can make a cheap simple one yourself.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ScubaSteve728;2076974 said:


> I love the homemade liquid set up I am thinking of making one myself with a IBC tote.
> No point in buying a very expensive liquid set up when you can make a cheap simple one yourself.


We were gonna use a tote but figured it would be top heavy so we bought this from tractor supply, 325 gals and not top heavy plus easy to see out the rear window.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

The winter force wore out very quick on my f250 not real happy with them


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;2077061 said:


> The winter force wore out very quick on my f250 not real happy with them


Oh crap didn't want to hear that lol


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry guess it good you read it


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;2077066 said:


> Sorry guess it good you read it


How long did they last you? I plan on taking them off by March 1st, if I knew it was gonna be this warm I would of waited another month to put them on


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

We only plow with the truck and once a week it has 2 fuel tanks in bed and for 3 weeks it pulled a trailer 
Great in snow just wear pretty fast 
I'm trying cooper again on this truck and Bridgestone duler on another pick up


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

nice thats some real nice stuff
what do you think this winter will bring


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope nothing love my seasonal 
Yeah I make more when it snows with salt and extras but in mid if a huge construction job


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;2077081 said:


> We only plow with the truck and once a week it has 2 fuel tanks in bed and for 3 weeks it pulled a trailer
> Great in snow just wear pretty fast
> I'm trying cooper again on this truck and Bridgestone duler on another pick up


I was gonna go with the cooper m&t but read good reviews on the firestone.



cutshortlandscaping;2077083 said:


> nice thats some real nice stuff
> what do you think this winter will bring


hopefully a lot of snow soon. father decided to cut my brother and I weekly pay in half and also pay us hourly when it snows.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to quit and start out on own


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ponyboy;2077091 said:


> Sounds like it's time to quit and start out on own


come spring that's my plan. ill still work for him on sealcoating jobs but then have my own jobs, but come winter ima try for my own stuff or just sub a site or 2 from him just to get a feel of the business side of it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

got the plows on and loaded up for tonight's little event. also tried the brine/ice bite mix at our shop to make it was gonna spray fine and gives us a little test area for tonight.


----------

